# What are you afraid of?



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2011)

> An Arizona Department of Safety Officer pulled over a pick-up truck  owner for a faulty taillight. When the officer approached the driver,  the man behind the wheel handed the officer his driver's license,  insurance card and a concealed weapon carry permit.
> 
> The officer took all the documents, looked them over and said. "Mr.
> Smith, I see you have a CCP. Do you have any weapons with you?"
> ...



heh.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 26, 2011)

Roflklita!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 26, 2011)

I note that the Mossberg 500 is getting quite a lot of "hurrahs" in these pages these days.  Whatever happened to the Franchi Spas-12 that used to be the "go to" shotgun reference in my day?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 26, 2011)

Isn't the SPAS-12 military grade hardware? Not exactly the kind of gun a civilian gets to keep around?


----------



## Sukerkin (May 26, 2011)

It certainly was used by the military, *Bushido*, aye.  I wasn't aware that it was military only tho'.  Maybe that's an American thing?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franchi_SPAS-12


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 26, 2011)

Not my area of expertise, but in my neck of the woods it's considered heavy-duty armament. Would definitely get the attention of the local constabulary.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 26, 2011)

If it's good enough for Sarah Connor ... :lol:.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 26, 2011)

Dude, the dad from "Raising Hope" was apparently good enough for Sarah Conner. So was the guy who directed "Titanic"


----------



## Sukerkin (May 26, 2011)

This is more my sort of longarm:

http://www.army.mod.uk/equipment/support-weapons/1459.aspx


----------



## MA-Caver (May 26, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> This is more my sort of longarm:
> 
> http://www.army.mod.uk/equipment/support-weapons/1459.aspx


You must like reaching out and touching certain people huh? 

Yeah, if I had all those weapons the guy had... I wouldn't be skeerd of nuthin either... 

But it only takes one gun doesn't it?


----------



## Thesemindz (May 26, 2011)

Ghosts, the Greys, Sea Monsters.


-Rob


----------



## Skpotamus (May 27, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Isn't the SPAS-12 military grade hardware? Not exactly the kind of gun a civilian gets to keep around?



The spas 12 was a neat gun, but it was heavy, expensive and hard to find, not to mention almost impossible to find parts for, plus, kind of a niche gun for law enforcement.  After their safety problem (the ones with a lever safety would sometimes fire when it was engaged), they kind of fell out of favor in my area.  They quit making them in 2000.  

Now, the gun is discontinued and has been for a few years (2000 I think),the benelli M3 is the current military shotgun that's SA/pump action, weighs about a pound and a half less than the spas.


----------



## lklawson (May 27, 2011)

This will be my SD shotty (when if finally becomes available!):

http://www.keltecweapons.com/news/preview-kel-tec-shotgun-ksg/







Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Archangel M (May 27, 2011)

The SPAS-12 was oversized, overweight and over complcated for a shotgun. It dies out in the US when it's import was banned.


----------



## MaxiMe (May 27, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> This is more my sort of longarm:
> 
> http://www.army.mod.uk/equipment/support-weapons/1459.aspx


 

Nice. Another up to and including 1100 M shooter.
My choice http://demigodllc.com/articles/military-338-lapua-rifles-trg42-awsm/


----------



## Hudson69 (May 27, 2011)

Keep it simple, Rem 870 or Mossy 500.  They can be plain jane or tricked out to the max.  Even the military still uses the Remington 870...


----------



## Skpotamus (May 28, 2011)

Hudson69 said:


> Keep it simple, Rem 870 or Mossy 500.  They can be plain jane or tricked out to the max.  Even the military still uses the Remington 870...



The military still issues the mossberg 590A1 along with the benelli.  I didn't think the remington passed their requirements?


----------



## Kemposhot (May 29, 2011)

Hudson69 said:


> Keep it simple, Rem 870 or Mossy 500.  They can be plain jane or tricked out to the max.  Even the military still uses the Remington 870...




Personally love the Remington 870!!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 29, 2011)

When it comes to shotguns, there really is only one 'name' that counts:

http://www.purdey.com/


----------



## ATACX GYM (May 29, 2011)

lklawson said:


> This will be my SD shotty (when if finally becomes available!):
> 
> http://www.keltecweapons.com/news/preview-kel-tec-shotgun-ksg/
> 
> ...


 
]
My brother was telling me about this gun.I thought he was finding some bizarre way to rub it in that my Lakers got swept in the first round,as he's been taking entirely too much joy in doing as of late.Now I gotta go back and tell him he was right again...

...nah.Can't stand to give him the satisfaction twice.He'd REALLY never shut up now...


----------



## chinto (May 30, 2011)

the spas 12 is expensive. that is the only thing against it really.  as far as where I live. have it in your pickup back window in the rack. no problem. who cares.... other then "that is a nice shotgun man!"

as for the cops, I dont think they could care less if you have a spas or some other shotgun unless of course you are a suspect they are busting at the time.


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 30, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> When it comes to shotguns, there really is only one 'name' that counts:
> 
> http://www.purdey.com/


 
If you have to ask how much, you can't afford it....


----------



## chinto (May 31, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> If you have to ask how much, you can't afford it....




LOL you offering??  Perdey shotguns start at about 100,000 US dollars..


----------

